
How can one visualize 4-dimensional space? - wlkr
https://www.quora.com/How-can-one-visualize-4-dimensional-space?share=1
======
Frqy3
The classic answer I recall from a maths professor was "First visualise an
n-dimensional space, then simplify to the 4-dimensional case."

